# feeling neglected..



## lovinmyhusband (Sep 24, 2008)

]My husband and i got married in may and i am very happy with him and love him.i just recently found out he has lied to me before and i thought our relationship was very open and honest. I know he would never cheat on me but i cant help but to feel like he should be showing me more love and affection than what he has been doing since i am a little insecure about our relationship now..i am not a big softball player but it is my husbands life and really makes him happy. we play on a co-ed team together.this is my first time playing but i dont think i suck that bad.all of his friends and their wives are on the team including a girl he has went out with before. I have played in one game and they dont even put me on the lineup to hit??i sit on the bench and watch which sucks.i told my husband that i did not want to play anymore and he still wants me to go.The girl he has went out with before is a good player and when she makes a good play she comes in the dugout and they talk about it. i notice her cheering him on alot and maybe i feel she is singleing him out. i feel like he would be happier with a girl like her, someone who he has softball in common with.he also has had knee surgery and has been out of work for 6 weeks.the dr just gave him permission to return to work but told him not to run on it.during the game he was runnin and i asked someone to run for him and their reply ws..he said he was ok to run..he seems to not even care about our relationship or the things that could effect us.what should i do??how should i feel??........and i have told him how i feel about the softball girl.it just hurts my feelings that he can talk to her about things like that and he will never talk to me like that.esp when i sit the bench 99% of the time??PLEASE HELP[/B]


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Well you get time that she doesn't at home. Use this time to communicate your feelings to him and have him repeat back what he has heard. As far as the soft ball girl, let it go some people that date stay friends, I have with severa; ex girlfriends but we are just that. We broke up for a reason and are better off being friends. Okay she talks to him, so what talk to him more. Talk to him at your house. Ask him why you don't bat etc. The less you talk to him the more distance there will be and the more resentment you will have.

draconis


----------

